# Has the "G" Fallen Off Your "Golden Years"?



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)

G -whiz !


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2014)

"Got a good beat ... Good to dance to" ..... :zombie::banana:epper:


But to answer your question, yeah, I kinda think the G has fallen off ... from my vantage point anyway..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2014)

My g has fallen off too, lol!  Always liked Bowie!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My g has fallen off too, lol!  Always liked Bowie!



Yeah, he _was_ a whack job but he was a good musician. 

I haven't found my G yet - I thought just girls had them ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Honey (Jul 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I haven't found my G yet - I thought just girls had them ...



I found mine years ago and then lost it!:crying:


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2014)

Great song. Brings back a lot of memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2014)

I found it !!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

No butts about it...found mine!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

I think the "golden years" is dependent based on timing and circumstances. Too many things can affect now a days with the number one problem being money and money problems others didn't have in the past. Having golden years depends on when various economic cycles played out prior to. If you retired at the end of the good economic cycle your years should be better. But history/timing plays apart too. Today's retirees are getting less benefits and help than in prior years so that takes off the g of golden.

A big monkey wrench can be personal and family problems which in turn not only cause angst but money problems and directly affect life in the g years.

Golden is not guaranteed


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> My g has fallen off too, lol!  Always liked Bowie!



Looks like David got in a little trouble once. Anyone know what this was about?
And my G is kaput !!!!


----------



## Petula (Aug 23, 2014)

The G has definitely gone for me, and many of my friends and acquaintances of my age group, but there is always hope it will come back!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 24, 2014)

Hate to harp on money problems but I know a union tradesman who retired early by union recommendation. Their local and state simply had too much trouble finding people work. He gets 80% of his pay in pension benefits when he should be getting 100%. But he was layed off so many times over the years that he has the equivalent 25 years accrued benefits even though he worked 30 years. Getting laid off that much puts you into debt for which he is still recovering/paying off. He struggled to find a part time but did it(limited, union says can't do anything related to the trade) and frequently comments he thought he would be on easy street now. He didn't start right out of high school either so he doesn't exactly have time or youth to start from scratch. 

What's the saying -The best laid plans...


----------



## Bullie76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope. I still play Golf. When the G falls off that, you can stick a fork in me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 24, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Nope. I still play Golf. When the G falls off that, you can stick a fork in me.



LOL, sounds you just have to keep your G old.


----------



## charlotta (Aug 24, 2014)

My golden years are just another adventure for my many journeys.  I loved each one, but each journey was a different road with different bumps that turned out all right.  I learned and are learning for each period.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2014)

When we first started working, we didn't know what lay ahead, and adapted and dealt with life as it came along.  Retirement is the same, we like to think we "plan" for it, but it comes at us and we find we are "working" through it.  We are very happy in our retirement, and enjoy each new day together.  My Wife and I are so blessed!


----------



## Ina (Sep 24, 2014)

Meandered, we assumed that we would die working, like so many others on both sides of our family. Due to some bad turns, we lost our business, and now we are very happy knowing we can have golden years together, without the obligation of feeding the corporate endless pit. 
:happy: :wiggle:


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know who wrote it but I LOVE it:

THE GOLDEN YEARS

I cannot see,
I cannot pee.
I cannot chew,
I cannot screw.
My memory shrinks,
My hearing stinks.
No sense of smell,
I look like hell.
My body is drooping,
I've trouble pooping.
The golden years have come at last,
The golden years can kiss my ass!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2014)

jujube said:


> I don't know who wrote it but I LOVE it:
> 
> THE GOLDEN YEARS
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------

